# Costa Prima Cena



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Costa Prima Cena, that's Latin for _'Prime Rib Dinner'_ which is what's going down here.

*MENU*
Smoked Prime Rib with Shishito Chimichurri
Fondant Potatoes
Chevre Bruschetta
Dark Chocolate Mousse with Raspberries

*Smoked Prime Rib*
Truss tightly with twine, this will give it a circular shape and ensure even cooking
Dry brine with kosher salt for 6-12 hours
Marinate for 6-12 hours in a 2:1 mix of A1 sauce and Worcestershire sauce
Liberally dust with fresh herbs and spices, rosemary, thyme, granulated garlic and onion, salt and pepper.
Smoke over hickory at 225°-250° to an IT of 130°










































Sadly a few people have a problem with properly cooked beef, I told them if they wanted it Done or Well done, the broiler was on and they'd have to murder it themselves. They did.










*Shishito Chimichurri*
Saute a dozen or so large shishito peppers in a little olive oil, the chop them coarsely.
Chop about a half cup of parsley and add to peppers, add 1t minced garlic
Add approx 1T lemon juice and 1T zest, add 2T red wine vinegar and 1T olive oil
Carefully pulse to minced consistency in a food processor
Salt to taste
Chill for an hour or two before using










*Fondant Potatoes*
These are like fluffy tater clouds, that angels kick back on and play their harps.
*https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fondant-potatoes-aka-pommes-fondant.316606/#post-2352293/*

















*Chevre Bruschetta*
So damned good!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chevre-bruschetta.317169/

























*Dark Chocolate Mousse with Raspberries*
2 large cans of whipped cream
4c fresh Raspberries
1- 6.8oz size bar, Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate
1c Hershey's Dark Chocolate powder
2.25c white sugar
4c heavy cream
4t vanilla extract
4t unflavored gelatin
1/4c cold water
1/2c boiling water
Combine gelatin and cold water, stir well and allow gelatin to soften for 10 minutes
Add boiling water to gelatin and stir well, allow to cool a bit, very warm.
Mix the chocolate while it cools
Combine chocolate and sugar, mix well, add cream and vanilla, whip till it forms stiff peaks
Add gelatin and mix well, hold in fridge for at least 2 hours to firm up
Layer the mousse with the berries and whipped cream, grate the chocolate bar for garnish along with Chocolate Hazelnut Crepes
Makes about six two cup sized servings

These had folks sounding like Andrew Zimmern, "Mmmmmm! Ohhhhhh! That is so good!"


















*The Finale!*


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

wow, is all I can say


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn fine looking eats. Just joined up on the snoking meats, thought I was already on there, lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> Damn fine looking eats. Just joined up on the snoking meats, thought I was already on there, lol


Thanks!
You going by the same nick there too?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can we ban chili cuse none of us can make this cheet that looks that good!
well done sir! you need to start a YouTube channel!
ChiliRellenoEats!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen the fondant potato recipe before and always wanted to take a stab at it. Good job on the roast!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

HighCotton said:


> I've seen the fondant potato recipe before and always wanted to take a stab at it. Good job on the roast!


They are damned good, do try them!
Protip, use a high starch potato like Russets, do not use a waxy variety.
Using large Russets makes it easy to prep too, you can get two or even three sections out of one large Russet.
Less time peeling taters is a big win.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Can we ban chili cuse none of us can make this cheet that looks that good!
> well done sir! you need to start a YouTube channel!
> ChiliRellenoEats!


Seriously, I may to need to seek a new career here soon.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Damn,
Eating Vienna sausage and crackers for dinner and had to see this post.
Great job as always, you da man and wish I was your neighbor!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

ChileRelleno said:


> Costa Prima Cena, that's Latin for _'Prime Rib Dinner'_ which is what's going down here.
> 
> *MENU*
> Smoked Prime Rib with Shishito Chimichurri
> ...


Not sure what you do for a living. But I can see it's not own a Michelin star restaurant. Or we would know your real name by now. lol Keep it coming Chief!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> Not sure what you do for a living. But I can see it's not own a Michelin star restaurant. Or we would know your real name by now. lol Keep it coming Chief!!!!! WOW!


Thanks.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

memo to self: quit clicking on chile's threads. i'll save on my food bill since i go in the kitchen and start cooking up something when i read these posts..
jack


----------



## wwalkeriv (Jan 31, 2020)

I made your potatoes tonight. The kids, who are picky, tried them and loved them. They ate everything before I could get a pic. I only got 2 small ones, but very good.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

wwalkeriv said:


> I made your potatoes tonight. The kids, who are picky, tried them and loved them. They ate everything before I could get a pic. I only got 2 small ones, but very good.


Glad you tried and liked them.
My 13yr'ol daughter is picky too, but she will gorge on these.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, seriously, how do you know this stuff? You have to be trained in the culinary arts. I vote Chile cooks for the get together!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jspooney said:


> Ok, seriously, how do you know this stuff? You have to be trained in the culinary arts. I vote Chile cooks for the get together!


speaking of get together, how are your plans coming? we got the place.
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> speaking of get together, how are your plans coming? we got the place.
> jack


My plans? Remind me of the plans I’m making.


----------

